# Cleaning And Painting Wells Index Model 745



## azshadeguy (Oct 10, 2017)

I finally got the 745 in the garage.
I am in the process of tearing it down and cleaning.
One thing I found is that the head will not rotate to the left or right .
I loosened the screws and turned the bolt  and it just spins.
It looks like they put a light coat of bondo or something to cover blemishes on the castings. My question is 
is this bondo or something  else? Should I pull the rivets and remove the nameplates prior to painting?


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 12, 2017)

There is a worm gear inside the mechanism that is probably has some teeth strripped off of, which is not allowing the head to rotate.  I would suggest removing the motor and whatever else you can and grab ahold of the head with a engine hoist or a overhead hoist and carefully remove.
The bondo looking stuff is a filler that W-I used for smoothing out the castings before painting.  Have no clue what kind of material it is.  Sand lightly and paint.  I painted my mill with ford blue from the tractor supply over ten years ago and it is doing fine so far.  Just hard to keep the mill clean from usage.  I highly recommend using Rustoleum brand of paint which does not necessary require primer and use.  I've used it with their primer and without, with great results.  If you can remove the name plates without damaging them, do so.  Most of the time, I cover them with painters tape and it does fine.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes, Rustoleum is ok, I've found it chips badly until it dries for a month or two, then it slowly gets harder and more resistant to dings and wear.  Much better to find a polyurethane or maybe one part epoxy if you want a hard, chip resistant surface.

I took the inspection plates off my old Dalton Lathe when I repainted it (rustoleum).  Then got some brass rivets to reinstall them.  Used brass split rivets to put plates back on the thin gear covers on the end of the headstock.  You can spread the back end of a split rivet with your fingers - so no banging on thin cast iron parts!

Glenn


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 12, 2017)

I am thinking of trying this as a filler I have several spots that the filler is missing
https://www.autobodytoolmart.com/evercoat-lite-non-clogging-lightweight-filler-p-10287.aspx
I plan on rustoleum in a gray color
The namplates are in some thick cast iron and I can see the backs of them so I will try to remove them buy pushing them out


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 12, 2017)

Here are some pictures of where I am now


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 14, 2017)

yellow blob


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 14, 2017)

Yukko muckko what's that yellow stuff Shedd's spread? And that green stuff leaking out looks like something died in there
LOL
Mark


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 14, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> Yukko muckko what's that yellow stuff Shedd's spread?


It probably tastes better


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 14, 2017)

Amazing how that grease gets like a bunch of gooey cheese spread. That got hard .


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 14, 2017)

4gsr said:


> There is a worm gear inside the mechanism that is probably has some teeth strripped off


You were right the cavity was full of shavings and someone must have tried to turn it without
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 loosing the the bolts


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 15, 2017)

azshadeguy said:


> You were right the cavity was full of shavings and someone must have tried to turn it without
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't support the head as you are tilting, it can catch and strip the teeth.  And I agree, they probably didn't have the bolts loosen enough either.  I try not to tilt the head. I have a all angle vise that comes in handy when I need to cut some sort of angle.  Now, I do nod the head once in a while and haven't had a problem with this.  Of course, I haven't taken it past 30 degrees either.  I believe the gear is replaceable.  I haven't tried to remove it on my mill.  And I'm sure W-I stocks that gear, too at not too bad of an price.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 15, 2017)

When you go back together, I suggest to use Lubriplate 105 grease or equivalent.  Please don't use EP-1 or 2 grease in the head.  That stuff just cakes up and does nothing for you as you see in the pictures.  If it was my mill, Some of those areas I would use just good o oil for lubrication.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 15, 2017)

Interestingly, there seems to be little to no grease around that stripped gear and in the cavity-yet bunches of grease elsewhere
M


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 16, 2017)

4gsr said:


> I believe the gear is replaceable. I haven't tried to remove it on my mill. And I'm sure W-I stocks that gear, too at not too bad of an price.


The gear that is stripped is one piece and holds the head


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 16, 2017)

i found this on the web
>Wells-Index Division, A and D Machinery Company
>
>Muskegon, Michigan 49441
>
>United States
>
>Vertical Milling Machines
>Vertical Spindle Bearings
>Mobiltemp SHC 32 , Mobilith SHC 15
>Vertical Spindle Power Feed Gearbox
>Mobilgrease XHP 220
>Pulley Bearings, Table Lead Screw Bearings & Knee Elevator Thrust
>Bearings
>Mobiltemp SHC 32 , Mobilith SHC 15
>Knee Elevator Bevel Gears
>Mobilux EP 2 , Mobilgrease XHP 223
>Vertical Spindle Oil Cup, Knee Elevator Crankshaft Bearings, Ways,
>Slides, Spindle Quill Trip Mechanism & Automatic Lubricator
>Mobil Vactra Oil No. 2
>Lead Screws, Elevating Screws & Spindle Splines
>Mobil Vactra Oil No. 2
>Horizontal Drive Transmission, Overarm Arbor Support
>Mobil Vactra Oil No. 4


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 17, 2017)

azshadeguy said:


> The gear that is stripped is one piece and holds the head


Might inquire, they may make a gear to replace that one with a little rework.  If not, find one to a Bridgeport and see if it will work.  Still have to cut off the existing one to replace.  Just a thought.  As far as that goes, make one!


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 17, 2017)

Here's a write up on the Mobile SHC 32 grease. It's red in color and is for most types of ball bearings.

https://www.mobil.com/english-us/grease/pds/glxxmobiltemp-shc-series

Good choice. Amazon has it for $15 a tube.  Might buy some.


----------



## T. J. (Oct 17, 2017)

Kieth Rucker has a video on YouTube where he replaced the worm gear on his W-I mill.  I think his is a Model 845 though.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 17, 2017)

Here's the write up for Mobile XHP 220 grease. Its dark blue in color.  Don't see any of that in the gearbox teardown.

https://www.mobil.com/english-US/Grease/pds/GLXXMobilgrease-XHP-220-Series

Amazon has it too.


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 17, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Might inquire, they may make a gear to replace that one with a little rework. If not, find one to a Bridgeport and see if it will work. Still have to cut off the existing one to replace. Just a thought. As far as that goes, make one!


I was talking to some folks on shop floor talk and they think that the teeth could be welded up and ground down to the correct profile


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 17, 2017)

T. J. said:


> Kieth Rucker has a video on YouTube where he replaced the worm gear on his W-I mill. I think his is a Model 845 though.


Thank you after watching that video I can see that it is not a single piece Wells may have a replacement gear


----------



## T. J. (Oct 17, 2017)

Another option might be to rotate the gear 180 degrees to get the damaged section to a spot where it will never be engaged.


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 18, 2017)

T. J. said:


> Another option might be to rotate the gear 180 degrees to get the damaged section to a spot where it will never be engaged.


That's what I did. I emailed Wells Index and the gear is available for 230.00


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 18, 2017)

What does this lever do?


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 18, 2017)

azshadeguy said:


> That's what I did. I emailed Wells Index and the gear is available for 230.00


Ouch!  Not as expensive as I've seen with other gears and stuff from other "old" machinery companies. 
Might not get to eat lunch for a month to pay for the gear.  Just a though on funding.


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 19, 2017)

I have ordered some grease and some bearings for the 745. I hope they get here soon before I forget how it goes back together


----------



## dlane (Oct 19, 2017)

Lucky it's not a 747


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 22, 2017)

dlane said:


> Lucky it's not a 747


If its more complicated than this one no thanks


----------



## azshadeguy (Oct 22, 2017)

Well I got my bearings and they sent one of them wrong.
 It was supposed to be sealed on both sides and is only sealed on one.


----------



## azshadeguy (Nov 6, 2017)

Can some one tell me if all 3 of these bearings are the same?
I didn't take enough pictures and I am stuck


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 6, 2017)

Clean the crud off of them and read the bearing numbers.  Can't tell anything looking at the picture.
Also, does the parts manual show the bearing numbers. W-I is pretty good about putting the bearing numbers on their parts list.


----------



## azshadeguy (Nov 7, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Clean the crud off of them and read the bearing numbers.


Thats the problem I replaced some bearings and now they are mixed up


4gsr said:


> the parts manual show the bearing numbers. W-I is pretty good about putting the bearing numbers on their parts list


I don't know if I have the right manual but I can't see where it says which bearings to use there


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 7, 2017)

azshadeguy said:


> Thats the problem I replaced some bearings and now they are mixed up
> 
> I don't know if I have the right manual but I can't see where it says which bearings to use there



Well, try to go together with the way you them installed.  Either it will work or not work.  Try to measure the bearing bores where this goes in the assembly and check against the bearing OD.  They should match.  If not, try to match the correct bearing to it's correct bore.


----------



## tpic402 (Nov 27, 2017)

Wells Index sells a manual, it is not the greatest but it is mainly technical drawings and part numbers, that is what I used when I redid a 745 some years ago. The drawings help a lot. The drawings in the manual cover several mills so make sure you look at right ones.   Good luck it was a fun but sometimes challenging experience, information is not that easy to come up with.


----------



## azshadeguy (Dec 1, 2017)

I do have the manual but it is like greek to me. I did get the bearings figured out.
Now I am having trouble with the spindle shaft cone bearings. The manual is hard to read.
I wonder if there is more than one manual. The one I have is a reprint. Someone wrote on the front of it 
"Master Copy"


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 1, 2017)

Head Teardown video






Wells Index 65 part video!


----------



## azshadeguy (Dec 30, 2017)

Ok I am stuck again. I can't seem to get the downfeed handle release back together. The holder [pick 3] that holds the little 
saddle is drilled offset. It will not thread in because it is at an angle.
Has anyone dealt with this?


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 30, 2017)

Wish I could help you out there.  If you don't get a response here, get a hold of W-I and I bet they will be glad to help you out.  
I wonder if you have to put that in place before installing the shifting fork?


----------



## azshadeguy (Dec 31, 2017)

Jimbo762 did a very nice video taking it apart but doesn't show it going back together.


----------

